# Pre-treated driftwood



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Stopped by petco today and got some nice driftwood that's mounted on a slate. They don't know anything about aquariums over there so I figured I'd double check the guys advice.

I asked how long i should soak it and he told me to just rinse it and put it in, because it was pre-treated.

This can't be right, can it?
Just started a 125 gallon tank, it looks great. The last thing i need is for it to go to sh*t and my fish to die because the petco guy gave me the wrong advice.

thanks, 
andrew


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Did I post in the wrong forum?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I would still soak it in "hot" water for a few days. it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

yeah, never trust anything assiociated with corprate america.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

When I buy driftwood, I just boil it for about an hour, and that's it. 
This method never caused me any problems, although it kept tinting the water for quite some time (which I don't mind).


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

I soaked it overnight just to see if he was right, and the water looks horrible. thanks for the responses. Im going to keep soaking it in hot water until it stops tinting the water.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Kolbenschlag said:


> Im going to keep soaking it in hot water until it stops tinting the water.



That may be a* long* time. Driftwood will leak out tannins for a very long time to come.


----------



## PirayaFanatic812 (Feb 21, 2004)

yea i was dumb in the begining. I dropped my driftwood in without knowing that i had to soak it. Nothing died, just my water has been brown for ever sigh* make sure to soak it lolz!


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

how long can it tint ur water


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

vtecbro007 said:


> how long can it tint ur water


 Up to a couple of months...


----------



## SimonR (Jan 4, 2004)

PirayaFanatic812 said:


> I dropped my driftwood in without knowing that i had to soak it. Nothing died, just my water has been brown for ever sigh* make sure to soak it lolz!


 I just scrubbed mine with a nylon-bristled kitchen scrubbing brush and hot water (no detergent, but hopefully goes without saying). It doesn't appear to be releasing large amount of tannins as the water doesn't darken at all.

(First piece I bought for another tank I just dunked right in and yeah, it clouded it for weeks.)

Si


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

Just how big is this thing? When I get a decent sized peice put one end in the pot, let it boil for an hour or so then flip it and boil the other end for awhile. Just keep doing it until you think you've got most of it covered. you can see the brown sh*t come out in the water. It would probably help to at least boil as much as you can.
Like this:


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

and then this:


----------

